
Hollywood promotes war on behalf of the Pentagon, CIA and NSA - lsh
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/exclusive-documents-expose-direct-us-military-intelligence-influence-on-1-800-movies-and-tv-shows-36433107c307
======
alias_neo
Is this a surprise to Americans (genuine question)?

It's plain as day that Hollywood films are strongly designed to influence the
American's perception of war and their position in it/contribution to it when
you watch it as a non-american.

That's before we even get into the "flag tax".

The more films you watch over the years the more cringeworthy it gets. Whether
that's the whole one-man-army, or some other recipe, it feels like the viewer
is being treated like an idiot.

~~~
lowdose
Add cigaret smoking and alcohol consumption at every emotional turn in the
narrative because that's "how people behave in the western world".

------
notlukesky
These types of relationships in Hollywood is well documented in the recursive
movie Argo:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argo_(2012_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argo_\(2012_film\))

[https://www.wired.com/2007/04/feat-cia/](https://www.wired.com/2007/04/feat-
cia/)

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0688163025/ref=as_li_ss_til?imprTo...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0688163025/ref=as_li_ss_til?imprToken=-yJXNV-
zyuc.ya-u1QuDPA&slotNum=0&tag=slatmaga-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=w61&creativeASIN=0688163025&adid=1KDQS75WP88HYMY6Z8PV&)

------
dasKrokodil
The essence of this article might not be hugely surprising to anyone, but it's
still good that they did all the FoI requests and everything.

------
leed25d
That sucks, right? Now, who do you think is paying them to do that?

~~~
hindsightbias
We are. The gun lobby hasn’t paid a dime to Hollywood to make gun violence
prevalent throughout the medium. John Wick double taps a hundred guys and we
gladly hand over our money.

The Pentagon is just facilitating consumer demand with the handshake that they
get to be the good guys, like John Wayne was when killing those other pesky
non-white people.

------
Harvey_6
Probably, because the US wars on behalf of Israel.

Is this news to anyone at this point? I'm sure we all know it's not Koreans or
Eskimos running Hollywood.

~~~
Nasrudith
That is a deeply stupid trope and conspiracy. War for profit, the
glorification of war, and even propaganda have long predated the very
existence of Judaism.

The whole concept is a feudal peasant propaganda going onwards like a zombie
or a stray bullet, propelled onward through the centuries by absolute
unthinking fools. Everyone except a royal essentially was stuck blaming some
scapegoat for problems like the king's advisors but not the king himself
without getting their whole family brutally murdered. In the European case
that was generally the Jews but the Chinese and others had eunuchs because
they didn't have any descendants to get offended on their behalf.

